# Need Pics of truck side Unimount Jeep TJ



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

I just picked up a mount for a TJ but its been hacked up some. Can someone who has a mount post some pics of the left and right sides. I cant seem to find a real image of the sides of this mount on a TJ. Seen a pictures of a exploded view on Storks website but don't really help me.

Yes, I do have the new thrust arms for each side. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

This is the mount i got and need to fix right so i can use the right spacers ect.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Banger said:


> I just picked up a mount for a TJ but its been hacked up some. Can someone who has a mount post some pics of the left and right sides. I cant seem to find a real image of the sides of this mount on a TJ. Seen a pictures of a exploded view on Storks website but don't really help me.
> 
> Yes, I do have the new thrust arms for each side.
> 
> Thanks!!


http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/13641_042693.pdf


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks but i really need to see a picture of each side like i posted. That link is for a yj not a tj. 

I know TJ use a special half round threaded filler pc that goes on each side of the bumper tube. So guessing part of the missing plate on the mount will have atlesste one hole each side there. 

Where the plate goes from there is what i really need to see. 

Sure i could weld up something any place but i would prefer to duplicate it as close as original as possible.


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

According to the instructions on Storks website... i do need to remove one bolt on my power steering gear box. So that should mean another bolt will go though the side plate off the mount.

Rear world pictures would really help for design, sizing and placement.

Thanks


----------

